# Camera Sling



## Coolhandchuck (Sep 18, 2013)

I am looking at buying a Camera Sling to replace the traditional one supplied with the camera. Which one should I consider and why? Thanks.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 26, 2013)

Take a look at Black Rapid (type) slings. The weight of the camera/lens combo rests on your shoulder rather than on your neck. This is life changing. They cost quite a bit more than a traditional strap, but if you're carrying your rig for more than 45 minutes you will _greatly_ appreciate it.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 26, 2013)

I have problem with those sling that you camera swinging back and forth.
Just stupid design imo.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a Carryspeed FS-Pro; It and the Blackrapid straps seem to be :: Ford vs. Chevy.

Jim


----------



## docholliday (Oct 22, 2013)

If you use a tripod often, don't look at those - the usage of the 1/4-20 to mount to sucks balls. I hate having to unscrew and screw the stupid adaptor all the time. I prefer using the Op-Tech sling kit from the right strap lug to the bottom strap lug on all my 1-series bodies. With the quick-release clips, I can even take the strap off instantly if I don't want it on the camera when tripod mounted (prevents wind induced vibrations from a strap blowing around).

The whole Krap-Rapid vs Carryspeed style of strap is just overpriced and not very functional for those who have tripod plates attached at all times. And yes, they'll swing every which way but straight.

I started using the Op-tech sling style kit with Utility strap and the back of the camera sits nice and flat against my side/back.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,
I've got a SunSniper which is great, but has to be removed for tripod use.

I have been looking for the longer Canon straps that look like a normal strap but are about 18 inches longer, allowing you to carry the camer over your shoulder, and still have a tripod plate attached, but not yet found one.

Grant


----------



## FyreStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I use the SpyderPro belt system, gets weight of your neck and onto your hips and mount doesn't need to be removed for tripod use, best system I've ever used after using Black Rapid and others...


----------



## procentje20 (Oct 22, 2013)

I currently have the BlackRapid strap. I used a SunSniper for a while, but it failed on their patented ball bearing coupling. The weight of my 7d/24-70/580ex was too much is 30+ Celsius weather.

The black rapid can only fail over time as the metals grind into each other. But this is only after lengthy heavy use. And it can be easily spotted as a gap is grinded in the carbine coupling.

The tripod solution I solved with a M-PLate from custom SLR. Check them out here: http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-pro

I use the combination to haul the 5d3+70-200/2.8IS and 580EX around on hikes. And it doesn't hurt one bit. Completely overrides the need of a backpack for me.


----------



## drolo61 (Oct 22, 2013)

The tripod solution I solved with a M-PLate from custom SLR. Check them out here: http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-pro

I also use the custom SLR M-plate. Great solution if you run a Manfrotto tripod (head). Solid, clever design. Only shortcoming is the "swinging" if you e.g. ride bike with it. Have attached a simple climbing cranine hook to tie the combo to my belt. Works fine for me.

KR
drolo


----------



## pwp (Oct 22, 2013)

This conversation seems to come up every few weeks. Rather than do yet another repeat, do a search and read a wealth of opinion and genuine user experience. 

Here's a couple to get things started.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16732.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13967.0

-pw


----------



## P_R (Oct 22, 2013)

I use the black rapid sling and it works okay, certainly good enough for me, but it is not ideal - lots of walking equals lots of swinging! The shoulder padded area falls off /slips off too easily, but it's not too bad overall. 

Pro are also that in can hold memory cards and smaller (not Idx) batteries in the padded area.

Better in most respects than the standard strap.


----------



## sgs8r (Oct 22, 2013)

I use the Blackrapid sport strap (has an extra strap running under the arm): 
http://www.blackrapid.com/products/sport
Since I have a Really Right Stuff L-bracket mounted permanently on my Canon 7D, I simply got a small RRS clamp
http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B2-FAB-F
and attached the Blackrapid to it. This lets me quickly switch from the Blackrapid to tripod, or use the camera without a strap (which I do quite a bit). I used this setup when I climbed Kilimanjaro last January (with tripod and two lenses). 

I think that once you try one of these strap alternatives (I'm not religious about the BR), you will never use a conventional strap again. The price (at least for the BR) is a bit outrageous, but it is a one-time thing (like a lot of camera gear).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

docholliday said:


> If you use a tripod often, don't look at those - the usage of the 1/4-20 to mount to sucks balls. I hate having to unscrew and screw the stupid adaptor all the time. I prefer using the Op-Tech sling kit from the right strap lug to the bottom strap lug on all my 1-series bodies. With the quick-release clips, I can even take the strap off instantly if I don't want it on the camera when tripod mounted (prevents wind induced vibrations from a strap blowing around).
> 
> The whole Krap-Rapid vs Carryspeed style of strap is just overpriced and not very functional for those who have tripod plates attached at all times.



That might be fine if you have only small lenses, but carrying my 1D X with my 70-200/2.8L IS II, 100-400L, or especially my 600/4L IS II dangling by the strap lugs is not my idea of a good time. I have a 1" Kirk quick release clamp attached to the lugs of my BR straps, with a little bit of Loctite so there's no chance of unscrewing. I can quickly and easily switch the attachment point from body to lens collars, all of which have AS plates on them.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 22, 2013)

I use a Camdapter plate with a hand strap, arca-swiss plate and a shoulder strap. Works quite nice.
I originally bought a Manfrotto-type plate with handstrap, but since I switched to Benro tripods, I got an Arca-swiss plate and shoulder strap for the 5D3.

Camdapter Sling Strap Pro


----------



## EchoLocation (Oct 22, 2013)

i have a bosstrap. i used it in the past with a 5DC and 24-105 and now with another even heavier rig.
i really like it a lot and it seems very secure. I chose this one because I don't like the idea of using the tripod screw as the connection point for the strap.. 
I felt like i would constantly be checking if it was coming unscrewed or even worse, it would just fall one day. I really liked the bosstrap solution, it's cheap(relatively,) fairly light, and sturdy.
http://www.bosstrap.com/


----------



## ikirumata (Nov 6, 2013)

docholliday said:


> If you use a tripod often, don't look at those - the usage of the 1/4-20 to mount to sucks balls. I hate having to unscrew and screw the stupid adaptor all the time. I prefer using the Op-Tech sling kit from the right strap lug to the bottom strap lug on all my 1-series bodies. With the quick-release clips, I can even take the strap off instantly if I don't want it on the camera when tripod mounted (prevents wind induced vibrations from a strap blowing around).



I mounted my Black Rapid strap screw to a manfrotto quick place adapter

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=554141&Q=&is=REG&A=details

and mounted an RC2 plate to my camera. This allows me to quickly attach/detach the camera from my BR strap and quickly attach it to my manfrotto monopod/tripod.

This is where I got the idea:

Black Rapid - Manfrotto Quick Release Adapter

Good luck!


----------



## pwp (Nov 7, 2013)

Seeing as this thread has popped up again, is anyone using the Peak Design system?
http://peakdesignltd.com/capture/
https://peakdesignltd.com/leash-cuff/
This has been one of the bigger Kickstarter successes. 

The Peak Design CapturePro looks to me to be a sophisticated, evolved, compact design. The DualPlate is an intriguing design compatible with both Manfrotto RC2 and ARCA.

The Leash strap system can convert in seconds from a sling strap to a conventional neck strap. The Leash is a little thin, but I emailed Peak Design who promptly responded saying a wider, more comfortable strap suited to the weight of a pro body with 70-200 zoom will be shipping very soon.

I often work long days on my feet carrying a lot of gear. The search for a perfect carrying system is a bit like the search for the holy grail. I have a Spider Pro system with the dual holster belt which has been very good but is worn out and needs replacing. I recently did my dough on a full set of CarrySpeed straps; the Extreme, the Pro and the Dual plus extra plates. Initially the system looked full of promise, and I figured I'd get used to the clumsy attachment system and bulky components. What I will say about CarrySpeed is that it is just great if you're only carrying _one_ body/lens so long as that does not include a 70-200 f/2.8. The ability to instantly hitch the camera up tight solves the BR bouncy-bouncy issue. Two straps doesn't work together and the design implementation of the Dual is a mess.

Once you've moved away from the traditional neck-strap, it's very hard to go back. But the whole sling-strap and holster industry is still very young and evolving fast. 

_Ahhh_...what to choose?

-pw


----------



## docholliday (Nov 7, 2013)

ikirumata said:


> docholliday said:
> 
> 
> > If you use a tripod often, don't look at those - the usage of the 1/4-20 to mount to sucks balls. I hate having to unscrew and screw the stupid adaptor all the time. I prefer using the Op-Tech sling kit from the right strap lug to the bottom strap lug on all my 1-series bodies. With the quick-release clips, I can even take the strap off instantly if I don't want it on the camera when tripod mounted (prevents wind induced vibrations from a strap blowing around).
> ...



That's all fine and dandy, until that RC2 let's go on you. I've had multiple Manfrotto plates crack in the pot metal (on my Hasselblad 203FE, no less). Plus, I don't use the Manfrotto QR system. I use the Arca-Swiss system. And, even with your setup, you'd still have to unlatch the Krap-Rapid from the plate before docking onto the tripod. I can have the strap still on camera with the body mounted to the AS B1.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 7, 2013)

docholliday said:


> ikirumata said:
> 
> 
> > docholliday said:
> ...



+1 There's no way I'm hanging my camera/lens upside down on an RC2 plate. They're acceptable on a tripod, but I would never trust them in a stressful situation. Go Arca-Swiss. Use a 1" clamp on your BR strap and replace your plates.


----------



## pwp (Nov 7, 2013)

brad-man said:


> There's no way I'm hanging my camera/lens upside down on an RC2 plate. They're acceptable on a tripod, but I would never trust them in a stressful situation.


Have you broken one brad-man? 

I'd be the last person to denigrate the excellent Arca-Swiss plate. But let's set the record straight. There's nothing wrong or weak about RC2. For more years than I care to remember I've hoisted a 300f/2.8 with a 1-Series body mounted to a monopod with Manfrotto 234RC Monopod head & RC2 (with the little brass locking pin rotated) over my shoulder and walked, jogged, run to my next shooting position. I see plenty of other sports shooters doing the same with _much_ heavier 400f/2.8 glass. 

If anyone has ever broken one, I'd bet that it was an eBay cheapie RC2 clone/knock-off with suspect metallurgy.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Nov 7, 2013)

ikirumata said:


> I mounted my Black Rapid strap screw to a manfrotto quick place adapter
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=554141&Q=&is=REG&A=details
> and mounted an RC2 plate to my camera. This allows me to quickly attach/detach the camera from my BR strap and quickly attach it to my manfrotto monopod/tripod.
> This is where I got the idea:
> Black Rapid - Manfrotto Quick Release Adapter



What a brilliant piece of lateral thinking. That's a great solution using easily available, inexpensive components. I love stuff like this.

-pw


----------



## brad-man (Nov 7, 2013)

pwp said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > There's no way I'm hanging my camera/lens upside down on an RC2 plate. They're acceptable on a tripod, but I would never trust them in a stressful situation.
> ...



I have never had one break, it was docholliday that mentioned having Manfrotto plates crack. I also used the RC2 system for years. More times than I care to remember, I found that the spring loaded clamp had not properly seated (after the click) and that my camera/lens was being precariously held in place. Fortunately, I always discovered the condition before anything bad happened. Does that sound like user error? You bet it was. Nevertheless, the fact that it happened more than once made me uncomfortable with the setup. I'm glad you are happy with the system and wish you all the luck with it. My user error aside, I do not feel it is a strong enough or secure enough system. It is why I went through the expense to switch to the Arca system.


----------



## pwp (Nov 7, 2013)

docholliday said:


> I've had multiple Manfrotto plates crack in the pot metal (on my Hasselblad 203FE, no less). Plus, I don't use the Manfrotto QR system. I use the Arca-Swiss system.


Whoa! _Multiple fails._ I can understand why you switched to Arca-Swiss. That's statistically extraordinarily bad luck. 
Just out of interest and relevant personal concern, were they genuine Manfrotto or clone RC2 plates?

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

pwp said:


> ikirumata said:
> 
> 
> > I mounted my Black Rapid strap screw to a manfrotto quick place adapter
> ...



There's a much better way, the BlackRapid FastenR-T1. It came out after that YouTube video, though. It's a replacement for the D-ring on the Manfrotto RC2 plate, one that's designed to carry a load.

I used that system for a while, I far prefer the Arca-Swiss setup I now use.


----------



## pwp (Nov 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > ikirumata said:
> ...



Agreed, that's a far more elegant, simple solution. Nice.
BTW, what is it that makes the Arca-Swiss system attract such devoted fervor when compared to the Manfrotto 234RC Monopod head & RC2? 
Am I missing something? Or is it a treatable case of FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out)

-pw


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 7, 2013)

pwp said:


> BTW, what is it that makes the Arca-Swiss system attract such devoted fervor when compared to the Manfrotto 234RC Monopod head & RC2?
> Am I missing something? Or is it a treatable case of FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out)
> 
> -pw



One thing is that you can slide the foot back and forth in clamp to get the balance right.

Jim


----------



## brad-man (Nov 8, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, what is it that makes the Arca-Swiss system attract such devoted fervor when compared to the Manfrotto 234RC Monopod head & RC2?
> ...



OK. I'll give a quick and probably incomplete list of reasons:

1) As Jim said, adjustable balance on the fly.
2) Plates are more comfortable to hold on the lens collar and less obtrusive on the camera while being non-rotational.
3) Quieter to engage/disengage.
4) Strong as a vice (because it is a vice).
5) Non-proprietary. There are ballheads out there other than Manfrotto's. I tend to favor Markins and Acratech, while many here like the Really Right Stuff models. Oh yea, I hear there's even a company called Arca-Swiss that makes some really nice heads  The point is interchangeability. Hope this helps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2013)

pwp said:


> BTW, what is it that makes the Arca-Swiss system attract such devoted fervor when compared to the Manfrotto 234RC Monopod head & RC2?
> Am I missing something? Or is it a treatable case of FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out)



Honestly, if the only thing you're using is a monopod with a 'light' lens (e.g. 100-400L), the 234RC is quite good. On a ballhead, the RC2 plates have some play inside the clamp even when 'locked down'. There's no risk of it coming loose (thanks to the secondary locking pin), but the play makes precise positioning more challenging, and I suspect it's a source of potential vibration. Not showstopping issues, but annoying. 

However, the real benefit to the Arca-Swiss system is compatibility. With AS plates, I can switch from monopod head to ballhead to gimbal head to macro rail, attach a flash bracket, connect one of my BR straps or the Arca attachment for my SpiderPro holster, etc. With AS plates, i can buy them from several vendors (Wimberley, RRS, Kirk), and they work with clamps/heads with multiple choices from several high quality vendors. With the RC2 plate/clamp setup, options are very limited. Want to use an L-bracket? Manfrotto doesn't make dedicated ones, and their universal RC2 L-bracket, frankly, sucks. Want to use a gimbal head? Say you get Manfrotto's...does your RC2 plate work on it? Nope, you need a different one of their proprietary plates, the 357PVL (the plate for their video heads). Their very nice 410 geared head? Needs yet a different Manfrotto plate, the RC4. 

Bottom line, if you have a few plates and just a ballhead and tilt head, the RC2 system is ok. But the AS system has a robust design with no play when locked, and more importantly, offers the flexibility to grow as your needs change.


----------



## pwp (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Neuro. Makes good sense. I do use Manfrotto 234RC Monopod head & RC2 only with monopods.
For tripods I switch to Manfrotto RC4 Quick Release plate. I rarely find I'm switching between the two on the same project.

I have a choice, lighten the load in my wallet with the obvious benefit of lightening the load in my camera bag pockets and taste the advantages of Arca-Swiss compatibility.

-pw


----------



## docholliday (Nov 15, 2013)

pwp said:


> docholliday said:
> 
> 
> > I've had multiple Manfrotto plates crack in the pot metal (on my Hasselblad 203FE, no less). Plus, I don't use the Manfrotto QR system. I use the Arca-Swiss system.
> ...



Sorry...a bit late, but I've been on a shoot...they were genuine ones, straight from Bogen/Manfrotto. On one of their own heads and tripods. The plates cracked when locking down on the Manfrotto head. I missed it the first time and the camera fell (luckily, it was spread low, so it only dropped about 2' to the dirt). The other time, I heard the QR lock make a not so normal "pop" and caught the camera on the way down. It was a 203FE with a 350/5.6 Sonnar Superachromat - QR plate mounted on tripod RING, not the 203 body, so the weight was well balanced.

The tripod spider shattered on another occasion while spread out during a timed exposure (about 3 minutes in, I heard a "pop" and watched the rig collapse over). That was with a 203FE and 110/2 FE, so not that much weight. The temperature was only ~20F, so not the most extreme conditions. My comment should have said "plus, I don't use the Manfrotto QR system _anymore_".

Switched to AS plates, AS Z1 DP head, Gitzo carbon tripods, Optech sling straps and haven't had any problems since, even when colder and with heavier loads, both Hasselblad and 1Ds3...


----------



## pedant (Nov 16, 2013)

I cannot recommend BlackRapid straps because they scratch the paint off of your camera IME.
see http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18131.0
for my experience with it and my comparison of BR/CarrySpeed.

I currently use and love CarrySpeed FS-Pro.
If I could choose again, I might get the FS-Slim -- same exact thing except the main neoprene strap is not as wide. It would be slightly easier to cram into a small bag.


----------



## ikirumata (Dec 27, 2013)

Since posting, I decided to try getting the FastenR-T1 over my previous plate adapter setup and after using it for a while, I have decided that I like my older setup better than the FastenR-T1. I find myself taking the camera on and off the strap quite often, whether to mount it to a monopod/tripod or to give it to someone to take my picture or to take it off when I sit down (and I dont want it in my lap...say to drive). Taking the camera off the plate adapter is much easier than negotiating the clip and loop (because the loop never stays still, it is difficult to keep the clip open while stabilizing the loop...while holding the camera). Someone mentioned the FastenR-T1 as the more elegant option...In my experience, I respectfully disagree (maybe that person was stating that it looks more elegant, which I can see, but in practice, not so much).

As far as paint rubbing off, I don't have that problem, but I think the reason why is that I always have a tripod plate attached and the moving parts of the BR strap never touch my camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2013)

ikirumata said:


> Since posting, I decided to try getting the FastenR-T1 over my previous plate adapter setup and after using it for a while, I have decided that I like my older setup better than the FastenR-T1. I find myself taking the camera on and off the strap quite often, whether to mount it to a monopod/tripod or to give it to someone to take my picture or to take it off when I sit down (and I dont want it in my lap...say to drive). Taking the camera off the plate adapter is much easier than negotiating the clip and loop (because the loop never stays still, it is difficult to keep the clip open while stabilizing the loop...while holding the camera). Someone mentioned the FastenR-T1 as the more elegant option...In my experience, I respectfully disagree (maybe that person was stating that it looks more elegant, which I can see, but in practice, not so much).



Your original post implies that you were attaching the BR carabiner directly to the D-ring on the RC2 plate. If so, that's a _really_ bad idea, as that ring isn't designed to bear a load - that's the point of replacing the RC2 D-ring with the FastenR-T1. 

Functionally, there should be no difference between the RC2 stock D-ring and the FastenR-T1, in terms of how you attach the strap or how you connect to a Manfrotto head - I don't understand your issue with the BR -T1 if you're using the Manfrotto plate ring. 

Here's a post showing why using the RC2's D-ring is a bad idea, with pics:

http://community.the-digital-picture.com/showthread.php?t=3727&p=39095&viewfull=1#post39095


----------



## slclick (Dec 27, 2013)

*Another vote for BR*

I have had both the similar Carry Speed and Black Rapid products. I spent about 2 years with each before giving away the CS to a friend, it just didn't have the ease of use, smooth sliding and shoulder staying power I needed. It worked don't get me wrong and it didn't have more failure points than the BR but it just didn't stay put as well with the picking up and putting down motion. The strap stops aren't as nice on the CS either imho.


----------

